# House of Horror Amusement Park, Miami FL ( pics and review )



## The Real Joker

Decided to take my girlfriend to her first haunted house in Miami, FL.

We went this past Wed. night, and had a blast.

Very professional haunted attraction ( 2 acres - 30 mins. to walk through - including an authentic graveyard )
She was quite brave, yet scared very easily 

After the house, we went on several of the thrill rides ( around 24 total rides in the park included w/ the admission price. )

Not a bad way to spend a nice Autumn evening. 

Haunted House from a distance:










Animatronic monster at entrance:










Some of the thrill rides...























































Picture of my girlfriend (in the Hello Kitty shirt ) with one of the roaming creatures: 










Sadly, I was not allowed to take any pictures inside the house itself.

Website info: http://houseofhorrorpark.com/hoh/about/


----------



## Grimsley

I love the last pic! That's the monster from the movie Fun House!


----------

